# I vostri 10 giochi preferiti per PS2



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Avanti un po' di storia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Novembre 2013)

In ordine sparso:
Devil May Cry 1
Metal Gear Solid 2
Gta 3
Dragon Quest 8
Shadow of the Colossus
Ico
Manhunt
Jak and Daxter
Resident Evil 4
Silent Hill 2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Novembre 2013)

GTA San Andreas ci gioco ancora oggi.


----------



## Butcher (22 Novembre 2013)

Shadow of the Colossus
God of War I/II
Ico
GTA San Andreas
GTA Vice City
Final Fantasy XII
Hitman Blood Money
Kingdom Hearts I/II

Potete chiudere.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Metal Gear Solid 3
Resident Evil 4
God Hand
Forbidden Siren
Hitman Blood Money (ma su pc è meglio )
GTA Vice City, il San Andreas mi ha deluso
Project Zero
Haunting Ground
Guitar Hero
God of War.
Oltre la top ten un pes a caso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

non in ordine
Mafia
Gta Vice City
Pes 8
The Sims Fuori Tutti xD
Gran Turismo 3
Dragon Ball Budokai Tenkaichi 2
Il Padrino
Driver 3
Smackdown Here Comes The Pain
Gta San Andreas


----------



## Liuke (23 Novembre 2013)

In ordine sparso:
Final Fantasy x
God Of War
Gran Turismo 4
GTA San ANdreas 
Metal Gear Solid 3
Kingdom Hearts I/II
Need For Speed: Most Wanted
Ratchet and Clank 1/3
Pes 5/6
Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3
Here Comes the Pain


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2013)

Messi a caso:

GTA Vice City
GTA San Andreas
PES 6
Need For Speed Underground 2
Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2
God Of War 2
Devil May Cry 3
Prince Of Persia
WWE Here Comes the Pain
Tekken 3


----------



## Hellscream (23 Novembre 2013)

Difficile... Ordine sparso:

Final Fantasy X
God of War
Resident Evil 4
Devil May Cry 1/3
Kingdom Hearts 1/2
Tekken 5
Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3
Jak 2/3
Naruto Shippuden Accel 2
Dragon Quest 8


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Novembre 2013)

God of War 1-2
Metal Gear Solid 2-3
Jak and Daxter 2-3
Resident Evil: Code Veronica X
Devil May Cry
Shadow of Rome

Ma poi tanti altri...
In ogni caso il mio preferito in assoluto è God of War 2.


----------

